# 6" Boning Knife Prototypes - For Sale



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

*6" Boning Knife Prototypes*​






*These knives are prototypes, priced lower than normal, and not something that I can make on order.*



*If you want one - NOW is the time to buy!


*​



Model - Boning (Prototype)
Blade Length - 6in (152mm)
Grind - Full Convex
Handle Style - Butcher
Collection - Standard
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!


You have two choices to select from....

1. CPM154 (powdered stainless) @ Rc 61-62 (with cryo) with teal colored Big Leaf Maple Burl handle and mosaic pins.

OR

2. O1 (high carbon tool steel) @ Rc 60-61 (with cryo) with Cocobolo handle and copper pins.



These blades were reclaimed from my "Pile O' Shame", made from previous "fails" (earlier attempts to make knives that went wrong). 


Full convex ground from spine down to the cutting edge for strength, low flex, and ease of cut. The heel has been rounded over smooth to keep the hand safe. The full cutting edge is exposed for sharpening and touch up maintenance.


The woods were a gift from two different friends. I used them to bring some good vibes to the new blades. 


The handles have been sealed with a varnish/oil mix to aid in their protection.



_ *Please see close up pictures for details.


_*Price - $275 *(each)
_*Note - this is the lowest pricing that will be offered on these knives._


*If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.







*


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm hoping to get some feedback from whomever buys these knives but I'd love to hear anyone's opinions here as well.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 7, 2018)

These look pretty nice Dave.

How does one sharpen these on stones?

Will they cope with bone contact?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

Nemo said:


> These look pretty nice Dave.
> 
> How does one sharpen these on stones?
> 
> Will they cope with bone contact?




Stone sharpening these will be easy peasy. 

Most of the edge is flat so that part will be a breeze and for the curve to the tip you just raise the handle and you make the pass. This is easier to do than a gyuto by a long shot. 


As for bone contact, I'd expect they will hold up well but anything can be damaged with enough skill.


----------



## KJDedge (Jun 7, 2018)

whats the width of the blade?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

KJDedge said:


> whats the width of the blade?




30mm at the heel.


----------



## jaybett (Jun 7, 2018)

PM Sent.

Jay


----------



## Nemo (Jun 7, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Stone sharpening these will be easy peasy.
> 
> As for bone contact, I'd expect they will hold up well but anything can be damaged with enough skill.



Do you just cut a new flat bevel into your long continuous convex? Or follow the convex with the stones?

Which of these steels do you think is tougher? Or is it hard to call?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Do you just cut a new flat bevel into your long continuous convex? Or follow the convex with the stones?
> 
> Which of these steels do you think is tougher? Or is it hard to call?





Normally a full convex grind goes down to a zero degree edge where the side of the blade goes all the way into a cutting edge with no separate bevel present. That's easy to touch up using strops but not so easy when using stones. So I put a bevel on these knives so that a stone sharpener could follow that easily. I hate unfriendly sharpener knives.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

jaybett said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> Jay




Replied!


----------



## Nemo (Jun 7, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Normally a full convex grind goes down to a zero degree edge where the side of the blade goes all the way into a cutting edge with no separate bevel present. That's easy to touch up using strops but not so easy when using stones. So I put a bevel on these knives so that a stone sharpener could follow that easily. I hate unfriendly sharpener knives.


Got it. Is the first option what is often referred to as a "zero grind"?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Got it. Is the first option what is often referred to as a "zero grind"?





Yes sir.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

Both knives SOLD


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 7, 2018)

Is the entire heel sharpened? Did you consider making any small guard like another boning knives


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

sudsy9977 said:


> Is the entire heel sharpened? Did you consider making any small guard like another boning knives




Hi Ryan,
The heel is rounded and smooth, keeps the hand from moving forward.


----------



## Matus (Jun 8, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Both knives SOLD



[emoji106]


----------

